# Little end table, walnut and maple



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

To all,

Here something I've been fiddling with in the shop.

Just one of those ideas that pop into my head. I didn't like the proportions at first but then I decided to add the lower shelf and that made it work to my eye.

I'm going to inlay a parquetry pattern in the top.

Comments, critiques welcome. That's why I post

Bret


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

My favorite combination of woods and absolutely gorgeous as usual however I must admit I actually like the look without the lower shelf a bit more. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Marv said:


> My favorite combination of woods and absolutely gorgeous as usual however I must admit I actually like the look without the lower shelf a bit more. :smile:



Nicely done, and very good looking. I like the joinery. I agree with Marv. The shelf looks out of place. I would prefer it without the shelf.












 









.


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Very nice! Great design, and the spline work is amazing. The more I look at it the more I like the shelf, but I have to third the notion that it's not needed. Either way, well done again!


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Another awesome piece.:thumbsup:
I am impatiently awaiting the finished top.

If your just making this stuff for your wife and/or your domicile, I'm afraid you've sadly missed your calling.

Excellent craftsmanship and, I suspect, a very marketable piece.:yes:

p


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Totally AWESOME!! Good job. The splines are a nice touch.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I've decided to keep the shelf in.

Bret


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice work Bret! You certainly have a talent for design. The corner details are great. I really like the picture of the corner splines with the drawer pulled out, showing the dovetails. I'd keep the drawer pulled out a little all the time...ha ha!


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks great Bret! I like splines as well. Very cool design! Excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Very nice. Cant wait to see it with the finish.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*First Coat of Oil*

It's coming along nicely.

Bret


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow! This is BEAUTIFUL. I'm inspired. This piece has me excited to get back in the shop tomorrow. Outstanding. The dovetails came out perfect. Very unique, and exquisitely done.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I like it all, including the shelf.

George


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Very Nice !!!*

WOW.
Now that it is finished, I like the shelf.

Man, that would make a great Chess Table. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

You are killing me here with the skill level of your work. Absolutely gorgeous in all aspects. I envy your work. Fantastic job.


----------



## byron9393 (Nov 19, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> You are killing me here with the skill level of your work. Absolutely gorgeous in all aspects. I envy your work. Fantastic job.


Ditto:
I'm still dreaming of the day I can do something like that. Very nice.


----------



## craftsman jay (Jun 26, 2010)

Critique?
How could I?

The in-lay, splines, bows and curves are beautiful. Very nice work! :notworthy


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Gorgeous!! I can't even imagine how you get to that level of skill and craftsmanship. Maybe in another 20 years or so.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I really like the convex profile of the sides. The legs are proportioned just right too (I remember one piece you did where most of us gigged you on the scrawny legs). I don't care for the shelf though. My first impression was that it looked like a kitchen cutting board incorporated within an elegant piece of sitting room furniture. It still represents superior craftsmanship compared to my best efforts and overall I'd call it a blue ribbon piece. 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Stretchers cut on a curve........just set them up for some of my furn books,the big ones that won't fit anywhere else.BW


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

Stunning. I like the bottom shelf myself. Brings proportion to the piece. I am not even close to where you are with woodworking.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Beautiful work! I'm a little (OK, a lot) jealous!

How do you open the drawer? I don't see a handle or something to get your fingers around.

--Matt


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

Truely beautiful work!


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Stunning gorgeous piece


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

haugerm said:


> Beautiful work! I'm a little (OK, a lot) jealous!
> 
> How do you open the drawer? I don't see a handle or something to get your fingers around.
> 
> --Matt


I'm looking for a push to open spring latch for the drawer, no knob.

Bret


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> I'm looking for a push to open spring latch for the drawer, no knob.
> 
> Bret


Outwater has a good assortment and there strong. They are easily mounted discreetly behind the drawer. I agree with you would hate to see you put anything on the face


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

Absolutely phenomenal!! Extremely impressive.


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

You should always keep one eye open and looking for puritans because you're obviously a witch.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

that's gorgeous!


----------



## NorCal Scot (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh my...amazing!


----------



## byron9393 (Nov 19, 2010)

Beautiful. Love the style, and exellant craftsmanship.


----------

